# Gifts from the Betsie



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

Evidence.... pulled from the Betsie today.... one off the side of a fish.... why does anyone even use these? And who sells them?


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Boy, you're on a roll tonight!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Seriously? ?? Who sells treble hooks?


----------



## MarkP (Feb 16, 2012)

limige said:


> Seriously? ?? Who sells treble hooks?


or used mono for that matter.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

I will never understand. At one point in my life I was satisfied by fighting salmon snagged now i would rather just go home if they wont bite. With the information age what it is now and the learning curve cut in half to learn how to catch not snagg these wonderful fish is just pure lazyness in my personel opinion. My 2 cents Thanks fish fly for the edumacation on catching salmon!!


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like one of the foreigners rigs! Some people completely throw the fishing aspect out of the window. BackCast fly shop is the biggest seller of all the trebles in the area. I walked in there the other day and she asked me how I was doing and what she could do for me..I said "u can take all the trebles off your shelves and make the snaggers go home!" Her next sentence was..."I can't do that, they are all my business!" I walked out and went to shop and save for my SINGLE HOOKS!! What's next....TURK TICKLERS IN OUR BOOTS!?!? it's bad enough I can't go fishing without an extra bucket for line wads that the night crews leave in the bushes! EVERYONE CALL THE RAP LINE. Justin is a good C.O. And he doesn't take to snagging lightly. EVERY CALL HELPS! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

You found my lucky piece of yarn.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

fishman210 said:


> Looks like one of the foreigners rigs! Some people completely throw the fishing aspect out of the window. BackCast fly shop is the biggest seller of all the trebles in the area. I walked in there the other day and she asked me how I was doing and what she could do for me..I said "u can take all the trebles off your shelves and make the snaggers go home!" Her next sentence was..."I can't do that, they are all my business!" I walked out and went to shop and save for my SINGLE HOOKS!! What's next....TURK TICKLERS IN OUR BOOTS!?!? it's bad enough I can't go fishing without an extra bucket for line wads that the night crews leave in the bushes! EVERYONE CALL THE RAP LINE. Justin is a good C.O. And he doesn't take to snagging lightly. EVERY CALL HELPS!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have found that in certain situations, I get more hookups using a smaller treble attached to my leader with an egg loop while floating skein than with my normal octopus hooks...I just make sure that the hook is completely covered with the skein so nothing spooks from it


----------



## mkydsm (Jun 8, 2012)

We switched to small trebles after a big king straightened a circle hook completely. We weren't snagging, definitely not cool to do, saw some kids trying to snag further up river but they were using some kind of lures.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

i run #6 trebles while floating skein. i get way more hook ups with them then i do with singles. the fish dont seem to be bothered by them.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I run trebles when using spin n glos or wobble glos. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Giving the CO the heads up is responsible, and talking to them face to face is a good thing.And no one needs to know it was you.
Getting to know them some has its advantages.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

So let me get this straight, anyone that uses a treble hook is now deemed a snagger?

Where do you people come up with this stuff? ??


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

limige said:


> So let me get this straight, anyone that uses a treble hook is now deemed a snagger?
> 
> Where do you people come up with this stuff? ??


Wow! Dont see were anyone is blaming you I think this is a conversation about treble hooks found stuck on a fish and maybe, let me repeat maybe they were used for snagging, hard to tell.
Where did you come up with that stuff that its all about you.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Every time I buy new fishing plugs for steelhead or salmon, I also go to the hook aisle so I can pick up proper single hooks to replace the trebles with. Aside from the dirty snagging aspect of trebles, they have many other weak points as well. Single point hooks are far more useful in nearly ever area of fishing. Seems crazy to see spey flies are beginning to be made articulated and with a trailer trebles, and bait fisherman are the lowly scums that choose to use the faster setting, less damaging, and have 1/3 the chance of snagging up in the side of other target fish.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

twowack said:


> Wow! Dont see were anyone is blaming you I think this is a conversation about treble hooks found stuck on a fish and maybe, let me repeat maybe they were used for snagging, hard to tell.
> Where did you come up with that stuff that its all about you.


I didn't once say anything about me. I too prefer single hooks but the bashing on this site sickens me. Trebles are used in almost every artificial lure on the market aside from jigs. But if your on the river apparently your snagging if you have trebles?

Then there's the whole flossing debacle. Seems anyone bottom bouncing spawn is also snagging. Bouncing spawn catches fish legally look at all those using spawn under floats. There May be a greater risk of snagging a fish but so be it.

Bashing on Someone over his method of fishing is unacceptable. Aside from lead poured on a huge treble I don't condone the open rude comments. It does nothing to help this board or newbies in the sport.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

steelton said:


> Every time I buy new fishing plugs for steelhead or salmon, I also go to the hook aisle so I can pick up proper single hooks to replace the trebles with. Aside from the dirty snagging aspect of trebles, they have many other weak points as well. Single point hooks are far more useful in nearly ever area of fishing. Seems crazy to see spey flies are beginning to be made articulated and with a trailer trebles, and bait fisherman are the lowly scums that choose to use the faster setting, less damaging, and have 1/3 the chance of snagging up in the side of other target fish.


Waaaiiitttt a minute...are you suggesting that people who use trebles while bait fishing (spawn under bobber) are wrong?


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

steelton said:


> Every time I buy new fishing plugs for steelhead or salmon, I also go to the hook aisle so I can pick up proper single hooks to replace the trebles with. Aside from the dirty snagging aspect of trebles, they have many other weak points as well. Single point hooks are far more useful in nearly ever area of fishing. Seems crazy to see spey flies are beginning to be made articulated and with a trailer trebles, and bait fisherman are the lowly scums that choose to use the faster setting, less damaging, and have 1/3 the chance of snagging up in the side of other target fish.


Switching out trebles is as old as I am and it does work and there is a matter of choice on the spey flys I use the single hook because I choose to and it works for me, I do use treble stingers on the detroit for walleye.
So I guess Im a snagger but a legal snagger.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

krackshot said:


> I will never understand. At one point in my life I was satisfied by fighting salmon snagged now i would rather just go home if they wont bite. With the information age what it is now and the learning curve cut in half to learn how to catch not snagg these wonderful fish is just pure lazyness in my personel opinion. My 2 cents Thanks fish fly for the edumacation on catching salmon!!


My story is similar, We both understood why people snag for a while, I snagged almost exclusively for about 7 years 13 YOA to 20 YOA,

Now I too go home without getting a bite, feel a little bad, but better than cheating.

I do not agree the internet helps anyone who is a snagger convert to legal means, all of my help started when I started watching other fishermen, some would give me tips and tell me their whole rigs, fishing pole down to hook, guys on the river sick of seeing me snag helped....call the RAP hotline all you want, it won't help these guys and gals stop, but a lot of them want to catch them legal, try giving some suggestions in a nice way, I haven't been shut down yet on an illegal fisherman fishing near me I felt just needed advice. and if they do I stay positive and just keep fishing.

I just spent several days at the soo powerhouse where soo tribal members are allowed to snag with spiders, funny thing is that after 2 years of watching them, I think I'm up to 8 days now I still have never seen them catch a fish by snagging.

And still to this day the best snagger I know goes out with a fly rod, this guy actually gets upset about all the fish he snags. something about the way his flies drift just love catching a fin or the tail. if these guys throwing big trembles with weights attached ever saw this guy work they would switch right away.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Trebles hooks just seem like they don't bring as much to the table as they cause problems. For one they don't hook as solid simply because your spliting the driving pressure. Two the fish can use the other points to work against each other to ultimately spit the hook. Three it you have hooks in the bottom jaw and top that fish can't breath thus shortening the fight considerably. I for one enjoy the fight as much as the fish itself and don't want to lose that aspect of the event. Plus I don't keep every fish I catch and seeing what a treble does to a fish I intend on releasing anways seem rough. I choose to run single point barbless hooks for ease of fishing. I don't have to clean lures as often as when I run trebles, I don't have to worry about bottom snags as much, and in the off chance a lure comes back to someone cheek or body it'll come out no problem, its just easier. Like twowack said switching out trebles is a matter of choice and I didn't mean to imply those who you trebles are snagger. Just that 9 time out of 10 a treble with yarn wrapped like the pic is genarally snagging.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

I learned a couple decades ago to never "tail" a salmon in the river when landing them. After having my hand ripped apart more than once by egg flies and stone flies stuck in the side of a fish, I now use the net.

To be honest I'd say by a wide margin I find many more single hook flies hanging off the side of salmon than trebles. The reason is quite simple, the guys using the flies often are only running leaders that are 8# or less. Many times when these guys foul a fish they purposely snap the line off leaving that hook in the side of the fish for the next unlucky angler to deal with, because they know that it is unlikely they will land a tail hooked fish in tight quarters on light line. What the hell is so noble about that?

Most of the guys running trebs use heavier line and they will either land the fish or pull the hook. The honest guys will take the hook out and let a fouled fish go, but at least it will be hook free.

I run spinners and sticks on 30# braid. When the fish are stacked, foul hooking a few is inevitable. I can't remember the last time I broke off a fish and left a treble dangling off a fish.

If you want to talk about the "high road", than quit fishing for the fish in the rivers as fouling a few is very likely each trip. Hmmm... maybe that goes too far. How about minimum line weight requirements instead. If everybody had to use at least a fifteen pound tippet than maybe there would be a whole lot less fish swimming around with "jewelry" adorning them.

For some reason I'm thinking that rule will not be too popular with the fishing segment that preaches the most about "ethical" fishing techniques....


----------



## sobermann (Feb 13, 2011)

I love those lead hooked lures. Had more hits casting and retrieving those this year than any thunderstick.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I want to start with the fact I am a tribal member and I have different rules than state anglers on the most annoying issue that I hate.

I haven't checked this year but on other years all streams single hooks had to be 1/2" or less, trembles 3/8" or less. so when I bring my girlfriend fishing she gets a package of size 4 or size 6 to fish with, our tribe has no regulation on hooks, so I can throw rappallas, spinners, little cleos, and she can't.

most days I catch more fish, she usually only drifts flies and tightlines skien.

when I am south of the grand I wish I could throw rappalas on beds, spinners thru holes, etc. but thru experience I have learned the restrictions limit fisherman, I have little cleos with size 4 hooks, never got a fish on them, have cleos with regular hooks which are too big for state regs and catch salmon down to 10" rainbows.

just wondering how you plug/spinner/spoon guys think of that rule, I wont look now but I am sure the 1/2" and 3/8" still applies in the rivers, all of the above lures I own that are out of the box are illegal.

Just saying because I was stopped on the boardman back in 2007 with an out of the box brand new cleo that was illegal. I wasn't snagging, didn't even care if I caught a fish, was just throwing it around and fishing.

Be nice if we could all fish salmon like we do all other fish, with any tackle we could buy from miejer. sorry I snuck a rant in there, hook restrictions for an invasive species bothers me a little.


----------



## nhaisha (Jan 15, 2012)

Pier Pressure said:


> Caught these two "gifts" last fall while fishing the Betsie. I plucked the top one off the bottom. The bottom one came off a fish. Sad...


 
NOW THIS IS SICKENNING!!...trebel hooks are each persons preferance....no big deal tho


----------



## nhaisha (Jan 15, 2012)

jatc said:


> I learned a couple decades ago to never "tail" a salmon in the river when landing them. After having my hand ripped apart more than once by egg flies and stone flies stuck in the side of a fish, I now use the net.
> 
> To be honest I'd say by a wide margin I find many more single hook flies hanging off the side of salmon than trebles. The reason is quite simple, the guys using the flies often are only running leaders that are 8# or less. Many times when these guys foul a fish they purposely snap the line off leaving that hook in the side of the fish for the next unlucky angler to deal with, because they know that it is unlikely they will land a tail hooked fish in tight quarters on light line. What the hell is so noble about that?
> 
> ...


 

yea about those fly fisherman that just snap there lines!!! *** is up with that! i was amazed at what i seen last weekeend


----------

